# ATO: Lodging an objection online



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Lodging an objection online


As a sole trader, you can now lodge an objection online and avoid delays.




www.ato.gov.au






*Lodging an objection online*










*4 August 2021*

If you run your business as a sole trader and want to dispute a decision made about your tax affairs, you can now do it online.

Lodging an objection online is a quick and easy process that allows you to:

easily attach supporting documentation
avoid common errors and omissions
prevent delays caused by paper lodgment.
The form is available on Online services and can be accessed via your linked myGov account.

To lodge an objection, select 'Tax' from the top menu and navigate through the following options:

lodgments
reports and forms
lodge an objection.
You'll receive a reference number after you have successfully lodged an objection, so you'll know your objection is being investigated.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*See also:*

Object to an ATO decision
Using ATO online services – individuals and sole traders


----------

